# Re: kindle won't turn on



## harlankennedy (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the same problem with my Kindle 3.3 - the charge and then hold power switch for 20-30 seconds usually works, but it seems to be going into this state at least three times a week now.  It is most annoying, since I can't rely on it turning on or waking up, and I don't really want to carry the charging cable with me everywhere.  It almost acts like the battery is dead, but this happens even hours after it had a full charge.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem with this frequency?  I typically put the K into sleep mode or do a full power off when it is not in use.  I don't leave it on even though it uses no power because sometimes I inadvertently hold down the page down key, and I lose my place. 

Are there steps I can take to ensure the K will awake?  Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you've been using the hard restart - holding the switch till it fully turns off and then restarting it - and you're sure it's fully charged, there really isn't much else you can do for this problem, though you might like to take a look at the frozen kindle topic in the help thread at the top of this board.

Otherwise, I would say call Kindle Customer Services ( see here for numbers ) and see what they say - it may be time to replace the device. If it's out of warranty they still might do you a good deal on a replacement - occasionally they replace Kindles for free even when out of warranty.

And welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I split this out as a separate topic since harlan seems to be asking about an eInk problem rather than a Fire problem. . . .don't want people to be confused.

I agree with Linda that the hard restart is pretty much the last resort.  I will note that if the Kindle is quite full -- like over 1000 books -- and, especially if you use collections, the response can be sluggish.  I did finally get to the point where I felt like the thing to do was reset it to factory conditions and then just put on some books, rather than my whole library -- which was around 1300 at that time.  This was last November.  Since then I've basically had zero problems.

Another issue is the battery drain during indexing.  If there's a corrupt book that won't index that will cause your battery to drain faster than expected which means then the device will start acting weird.  If you search on a nonsense word  -- a string of letters you won't find, say "zxcv" -- the search will report if there are any books that are NOT indexed.  If you delete just those that might fix your problems.  Then you can re-download the file and, hopefully, get a clean copy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harlankennedy, please let us know if you've been able to resolve this.

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Harlankennedy, I had the same issue with my K3.  When it got to the point that it would get stuck during a hard restart and I would have to plug it in (in spite of already having a full battery) to get it to open, I decided to see what my warranty would provide... Square Trade is sending me a shipping box this week.    I normally don't go for extended warranties but I'm very glad I did this time!

Please let us know how your situation gets resolved.


----------

